# We're have'n a party!!



## smokebuzz (Jul 5, 2009)

I could call it the 1st annual Smokebuzz BBQ bash, but that will depend upon how many lame azz excuses you guys give me.

As some of you you  now, I just bought a house, the dots are EXCITED, we are moved in, somewhat settled with stuff put away. So we thot we would have  us a party of sorts, I told the dots they could have their freinds over for lunch, and the beer would start to flow at 2pm, and the big kids move in.

SOOO, July 18th,  ANYONE that wants to head down/up/over to NEVADA,IOWA ,,bring some drink and a side/dessert, I got meat .

DUDE, this will be your offical invite, ya better be here!!

PM me or email for details, let me know who all's a come'n


----------



## 1894 (Jul 6, 2009)

Bump for those close enough


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 6, 2009)

Congrats on the house, Buzz. Glad to hear things are going well for you. Hope you have a great party!


----------



## smokebuzz (Jul 6, 2009)

I have been to several others BBQ's, I haven't been able to do anything since i moved up here 4 1/2 years ago, NOW I got space.


----------



## rickw (Jul 6, 2009)

Wish I was closer. Hope y'all have a great time.


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 6, 2009)

Wish you'd have moved a little closer Buzz I'm afraid it might be just a bit far for me 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Congrats on the new house and I hope you have a great party.


----------



## fire it up (Jul 6, 2009)

Bit of a drive coming from Jersey so I'll be a no show.
Hope many others can make it and you have a blast.


----------



## earache_my_eye (Jul 6, 2009)

CRAP!!  I told Valerie about this, and she reminded me that Isaac has baseball tournaments that weekend.....I'm also supposed to be helping get stuff done at the house she's moving to....sigh....would much rather party and eat smoked goodies....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Hope you have a great party, Buzz....have a cold one or 12 for me!!

L8r,
Eric


----------



## smokebuzz (Jul 6, 2009)

She? or  WE?

You could make a fly'n trip over.


----------



## tim k (Jul 7, 2009)

Sorry Dude,  I will be driving back from Lake Kabatogama , Minn that weekend.

 Congrats on the new house, I was going to be home I would be there. I love a good BBQ.


----------



## DanMcG (Jul 7, 2009)

Congrats on the new place Buzz! I Know you will have fun with your first smoke at the new home, but a little far for me to travel...
*Whats a Dot?*


----------



## smokebuzz (Jul 7, 2009)

Daughter(dot for short)


----------



## gnubee (Jul 7, 2009)

Congrats on the new digs....hope the party goes well. Sadly I live 2800 miles away and by the time I hitchhike that far you will have eaten up all that good grub.


----------



## smokebuzz (Jul 9, 2009)

OK fellers, E-mail me if ya can make it, got severl people comeing, Family and sorts, but i would like to have as many folks from here show also


----------

